# Remote & Wilderness EMS job



## PNWMedic

Hi to everyone, my question is if anyone has any tips, advice or leads on the pursuit of a job in remote regions, remote industrial locations or wilderness emergency services. I am aware that many jobs in this field are to paramedics, and I am planning on pursuing Paramedicine, but if you know of any openings that I may qualify to apply for, I would greatly appreciate any advice.

My Credentials & Education are as follows:

Wilderness Emergency Medical Technician /Remote Medical International/
Outdoors Emergency Care Technician /National Ski Patrol/
Nationally Registered Emergency Medical Technician Basic /NREMT/
Washington State Emergency Medical Technician Basic
USCG MPIC [Medical Person in Charge] Maritime Medical Officer /US Coast Guard/
Motorsports Safety Rescue Technician /Per NFPA 610/
ALA & ARC CPR/AED for Professional Rescuer

I am also skilled in Radio Communications, Search & Rescue, and Logistics. Career-wise, I am looking for a challenging, remote position as a medical officer or staff. I am open to domestic or international positions, and have a current passport, my only objection is to working in a war zone. If you have any leads or advice, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## daedalus

There are actually a few professionals here that may be able to point you in the right direction.

I will go ahead and tell you that all of them here have paramedic licensure and probably had a few years of experience under their belt before applying to these positions. 

If you google "homeless heidi" you will find a great little blog about a PA who was the medical officer at the South Pole camp for five years. 

Most of the real positions out there are going to require advanced medical education.


----------



## BossyCow

you might want to google some of the fishing camps in Alaska. They gear up pretty heavy during the summer months and many of them recruit from washington state. It's not full time work but seasonal, which you are going to find pretty common in that line of work. 

Ski areas during the winter, mountain climbing areas in the summers, fishing camps/lodges during spring and summer. 

Aside from that, you might try looking on some of the Federal Jobs sites. The national parks and national forests sometimes hire EMS staff, but often just run their rangers through an EMS class prior to the start of the season.


----------



## PNWMedic

Thanks for the replys, yeah something like a job with the forest service or a remote mining camp, of something of that nature would be great. It's just finding something like that is proving difficult.


----------



## PNWMedic

Again, thanks for all of the help; and just a bit more info, I am still a rookie EMT; I'm finishing my first year of service as an Urban EMT, but urban EMS just really isn't my thing, and I would really like to get started in remote EMS. And I know as many folks will probally say; I should just work urban until I can go after my paramedic; but like I have said, I would really like to get started in remote EMS.

My situation, is I am eager to pursue a higher education; but as of the new restructure of the EMS system in Washington State; there are no longer any ILS programs in WA, and the Paramedicine admissions are filled up until 2010 when I am going to apply. Under my training as a WEMT, I have been trained to administer medications, and IV's under an MD's orders, as well as folley caths, combi's & King LT's, suturing & stapeling etc. for under an MD's orders.

As I said before a job with the forest service, or with something like a Mining ops would be great. Something where I could start into and start gaining remote & wilderness emergency medical experience. Ultimatly my goal is to get into a paramedicine program, become a paramedic & go through wilderness ALS training, and become a remote paramedic, but until then I would like to get my hands dirty, and get some remote/wilderness BLS experience.


----------



## reaper

Weren't you going to work on a ship at one time?


----------



## daedalus

PNWMedic said:


> Again, thanks for all of the help; and just a bit more info, I am still a rookie EMT; I'm finishing my first year of service as an Urban EMT, but urban EMS just really isn't my thing, and I would really like to get started in remote EMS. And I know as many folks will probally say; I should just work urban until I can go after my paramedic; but like I have said, I would really like to get started in remote EMS.
> 
> My situation, is I am eager to pursue a higher education; but as of the new restructure of the EMS system in Washington State; there are no longer any ILS programs in WA, and the Paramedicine admissions are filled up until 2010 when I am going to apply. Under my training as a WEMT, I have been trained to administer medications, and IV's under an MD's orders, as well as folley caths, combi's & King LT's, suturing & stapeling etc. for under an MD's orders.
> 
> As I said before a job with the forest service, or with something like a Mining ops would be great. Something where I could start into and start gaining remote & wilderness emergency medical experience. Ultimatly my goal is to get into a paramedicine program, become a paramedic & go through wilderness ALS training, and become a remote paramedic, but until then I would like to get my hands dirty, and get some remote/wilderness BLS experience.


Unfortunately, no one is going to credential you to preform advanced level procedures. While you may have limited training in these techniques, any employer worth your time is probably going to require you finish a paramedic program and work in "urban" EMS for some time.

The reason being is that remote medical professionals must have a VAST knowledge and experience base to draw from when they are alone. Trust me, as a basic level EMT with a year of experience and some knowledge on advanced procedures, your head will spin until it falls off if you encounter a medical type emergency without help. You may know how to insert a combi-tube but for what? A pulseless and apenic patient? When can you take it out? Are you going to have to bag them for days? What are you going to do to treat the underlying cause of the resp. failure while your bagging?

This is not to attack you, im sure you are a capable and resourceful EMT, but I think you will find yourself better off with more education. I am no expert and you may be able to find something where you can be a guide with medical responsibilities for your expedition but than your main job is just a guide. 

Looking more into it, I have found that more remote places require a PA-C or a very experienced paramedic (Yosemite, CA).

Good luck.


----------



## PNWMedic

Thanks for the reply, and just for the record I am well aware I am an EMT-B, & a WEMT, and I am looking to practice BLS in a remote location; not ALS. And I am not a Paramedic (yet), and I am aware that many remote type positions require a Paramedic or PA.

What I am trying to find is a seasonal type position, domestic or internationally as an EMT-B or WEMT in a remote location, where I can practice BLS, and hone my skills and gain more experience as an EMT until I am able to enter a Paramedicine program. And to the Paramedics out there I am not trying to pretend I am a paramedic, I am well aware I am a BLS EMT, I’m a fairly young EMT just trying to become a better EMT, and enter into remote emergency medicine, and I am not trying to overstep my training or skills.

Ultimately I would like to find a position at something such as a remote camp, or operation looking for an EMT to provide BLS until ALS personnel can arrive or the PT can be evacuated, or a position to assist ALS personnel with BLS. I know I am not a paramedic, and I’m not pretending I am, or trying to get a paramedic or als position. I am just trying to find a BLS position, so I can enhance my skills and experience, and start into remote EMS.

Thank you again for all of your help, and if anyone has any leads for a BLS position, anywhere I would greatly appreciate it if you could shoot me a lead. Thanks!


----------



## LucidResq

Outward Bound tried to hire me as an instructor due to my background in SAR. You might want to check them out. It's not straight medical but you'll get out into the backcountry.


----------



## BossyCow

I'm a bit confused. TCC generally has openings in their paramedic program every year. I'm wondering where you got your 'no openings until 2010' comment? 

About the openings, think like an employer for a minute. You are in a remote area, your profit margin is minimal and spending on recreation is down. Your gas bills for the last season ate whatever profit you thought you were going to make. 

You have to have medical staff of some sort on site or your liability insurance payments are astronomical. Your priority is not to provide top notch care in the rare instance when everything turns to crap and people are hurt. Instead you want someone who can prove that you provided what you were legally responsible to provide, understanding that :censored: happens in the woods and the patron's heart attack/broken leg/concussion/appendicitis wasn't your fault.

You want the cheapest way to provide this service and to cya. Now, you can hire a medic/emt/wemt or you can pay to have one of your guides go through an EMT class. Hmmmmmmm. Hire someone and pay them a wage to sit around in case someone gets hurt, or blast an already working staff member through a class that makes the state, the insurance company and the patron's lawyer keep their teeth out of your posterior. Its pure profit and loss. 

I know of several Paramedics who take a vacation and go up to Alaska to teach a FA class to the staff of fishing camps, in exchange for a week at the camp. Or who will work for free in exchange for the vacation. There's one camp that is entirely staffed with my husband's co-workers in shifts. They get an all expenses paid week or two in a fishing camp with a guide and cabin and only have to work if something goes wrong. They may have to pull a few fishooks out of the hands of city folks but by and large, there are not the big emergency calls. The owners of the camps know this, which is why they are reluctant to hire full time medic staff at a salary and benefits.

There are a few, but those jobs are hard to find and you sort of have to know someone in the industry to get into the loop.


----------



## daedalus

bossy is spot on. You may be able to find a guide job, but your primary purpose will be a guide, not an EMT. 

The real remote jobs, where you are hired to preform medical care, places like the AMR run clinic in Yosemite (hires PAs and medics to my knowledge), or off shore oil rigs, and science camps down in the south pole, etc, all require advanced education.

The WEMT course really will not provide you with employment opportunities in the wildland. If they told you that, they probably lied.

I was hoping for a few of our more experienced medics to comment.


----------



## akflightmedic

I know you did and I wanted to, I really did. Been following this since it was started.

What I have found difficult to do is to say good luck without sounding negative or like a know it all arse.

It just is not going to happen. I even googled all my sites, emailed a few mates, poked around just to ensure my statements are accurate.

You just are not going to find a job that is remote as an EMT. The EMT basic education is inadequate for that type of work, and even if employers were looking for it, Basics would be a dime a dozen. The Paramedic education is inadequate for most remote jobs. There is a HUGE learning curve for any medic that goes from the streets to remote medicine. It just is not the same.

I didn't want to sound all negative and snippy but your plan may need some revamping. If this is what you want, forget about trying to get experience as a basic in a remote setting. Instead, continue with your education and then the opportunities will come your way.


----------



## Aidey

This may be a little out of left field, but have you looked at IMS (Incident Medical Services) at all? I know they operate in Washington. They do quite a bit of wildland fire medic stuff, which is about as remote as you are going to get as a EMT-B. I can't remember if they hire Basics though, but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## PNWMedic

*Any Ideas? Thanks for the help!*

Thanks to everyone for your replies, I really appreciate all of the help. Currently I am working Urban, mostly events, and I am a ski patroller. As for the TCC program, what I meant to say is I will not have the experience to apply for the 2009 application deadline date for 09/10 program, but I will meet the qualifications to apply for the 2010 application deadline for the 10/11 program. And ultimately that is my goal to become a paramedic, and eventually a remote paramedic.

One more question I have for anyone that wouldn’t mind replying, is does anyone have any advice, especially any remote paramedics, on ways I could gain more experience, or programs I could enter that would help me on my way to becoming a remote paramedic, or look good in the eyes of the Paramedicine admissions, and a remote medical company, while I am still an EMT-B and WEMT. This spring, I am entering into classes to get my EKG Technician & Phlebotomy Technician credentials, and I was thinking about possibly getting a part-time job as an EKG Tech or ER Tech in addition to my Urban EMT job to get more experience, any opinions? Any and all help is greatly appreciated. And thank you again for all of your help! Have a great evening!


----------



## daedalus

Remote positions are not the norm, they are the exepction. They are a what is called a niche. You will find no conventional programs that prepare you strictly to work out on a oil platform, etc

Please take AKflight's advice, continue your education and have fun along the way. Start asking these questions later, when you are ready.


----------



## daedalus

People, I want to say something. OP, do not take this as directed at you.

There is no short cut to becoming a doctor, a nurse, or paramedic. You have got to just do your time in school and go through the right channels. I hear talk of wanting to suture, do chest tubes, and put in PICC lines. Go to medical school, graduate, and than enter a surgical residency. If you want to use a monitor, start IVs, push medications, preform "d sticks"/ "accu-checks" whatever you call it than go to paramedic school. Along the way, you are going to be learning so much, like what the hell a Goblet cell is, you are going to forget about the "skills" and concentrate on the medicine and the tremendous responsibilities of your increased scope of practice.


----------



## Aidey

I've worked as both an oil field medic and a wildfire medic, if you have any questions you can PM me.


----------



## redcrossemt

daedalus said:


> Along the way, you are going to be learning so much, like what the hell a Goblet cell is, you are going to forget about the "skills" and concentrate on the medicine and the tremendous responsibilities of your increased scope of practice.



Best cell ever.


----------



## chute43

Trying searching "industrial EMT job"

or look up frontline medical - http://www.frontlinemedic.com/ I actually worked on a incident last summer and these guys were there, very good crew, and very professional.

there is another company out of phoenix that supplies both paramedic and emts to large scale wildland fires but I can't remember their name. I emailed my friend that works for them when I find their site, I will edit the post

kary


----------



## chute43

How to for Oil Rig medic career path, might shed some light on this


kary


----------



## ameriloc

If you don't mind long work days go down to Morgan City, La and look for work on a oil support vessel. we use EMT-B's on shallow water/OCS jobs of less than 300 ft. we prefer DMT's but look around.


----------



## chute43

As I promised Wilderness Medics   Finally spoke with my buddy, he is most likely going back to work for them summer

kary


----------

